# Castle of Chaos!



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my baby! My boss and I work year round to change this show as much as we can each year. This is us being featured on the Travel Channel:






This is a local story they did about us:






This one is a local radio DJ goes through and tries out our "hands on" sticker:






I love my job and the Castle. Hope ya'll get a chance to come see us!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Brood that looks like a really cool haunted house! You can tell it is your baby because you put a lot of work into it. Looks like fun also!


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! And I do put alot of work into it. But I love what I do sooooo much I don't mind doing it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. Some of the makeup is wonderful. So did everyone have to get into a coffin to go from one room to another?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Adrenaline rush just watching the videos! Very cool!!! Wish I lived closer so I could see it myself!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, Chris Hanson! Isn't that the guy with the Scratch Built Corpse DVD? I've got that!

Groovy haunt. I like the "hands on" option, especially. Some people like getting the full treatment and don't get scared enough with the "Touch nothing and no one will touch you" policy in effect. You can protect yourself, your actors, and give patrons the scare level they want.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It looks like we're thinking on the same wavelength with some of this stuff; we had people lie down and get rolled into the next room, grabbed, etc in our haunt this year. We had a weird situation last year though where we were considered a "Halloween party" and didn't have to go by any local laws, but this year we will. What are the legalities surrounding the "hands on" stickers in your area? VERY cool idea!


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

We tell people that they HAVE to go in the coffins. But it they put up enough fight we have a "chicken" door they can go out of. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

Revenant said:


> Hey, Chris Hanson! Isn't that the guy with the Scratch Built Corpse DVD? I've got that!
> 
> Groovy haunt. I like the "hands on" option, especially. Some people like getting the full treatment and don't get scared enough with the "Touch nothing and no one will touch you" policy in effect. You can protect yourself, your actors, and give patrons the scare level they want.


No, The DVD is Christian Hanson, This is Chris Hanson. hehehe. He is awesome and has done alot of Hollywood movies. His make up and effects bring our show up sooo much!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great Haunt!! You can really tell when people truly love what they do, it makes the product a thousand times better!!!


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

We sure do love what we do. I would like to give a shout out to my boss and a hottie in the travel channel video, Allegra Shurtliff. She has been in the business for 14 years! See cut her teeth at the Legendary Rocky Point Haunted house. Now she is with us! She is a great person and really knows her stuff! Thanks Rando!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I remember seeing that!


----------

